# Just a Friend



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

A friend of mine posted this pic of himself on his Facebook page, I thought it would make a great portrait and his beard would be a good challenge.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh holy cow - yeah that would make an awesome portrait! I can't wait to see this one.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Chanda,

That IS the portrait I drew. LOL....A lot of people say it looks like a photograph. Here is the photograph I drew the picture from.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

That is incredible...just incredible. I was looking at it on my phone and on that it looked exactly like a photograph. Now that I am on a real computer I see it but I have to really really look. It's an amazing and wonderful piece of art!


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks. This is one of my favorites. I'm also trying out a new set of pencils. I have been using Generals charcoal pencils and I decided to give Prismacolor's line of charcoal pencils a try. So far I'm pretty pleased with them. Down side is they are a little more expensive than Generals and I can only get them online.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I use prismacolor for my colored pencil works and won't use anything else but yes...very, very pricey. They are worth it though.


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

this one is all ball. absolutely killer. amazing job biggy


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow! Amazing work. You really caught the 'attitude'. My first impression was that it was Billy Gibbons from ZZ-Top (in his early years). Had to take a double take, it still looks a tad like Billy though. But you got talent.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Incredible! My hat is off to you!


----------



## Aga (Oct 17, 2011)

Sean said:


> My first impression was that it was Billy Gibbons from ZZ-Top (in his early years).


Exactly the same here!  "Wow ZZ-Top guy" 
Amazing work, totally amazing! Congratulations


----------



## emz (Feb 11, 2012)

Supper fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GebertArt (Sep 16, 2012)

pretty good, I'm just surprised how long his beard is.


----------

